# is that possible for pigeon to be homosextual?



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

i have this saxon pouter pair for 4 months now.....in the mean tym they laid eggs for three times....one tym they laid 4eggs ..which was quite impossible but that happened..but their eggs did not hatch...i was surprised becoz of that and was dissapointed also....i was finding the reason...i thought may be the male is impotent....so i separated the them...and after one month something strange happend...my male one started to flirt with my fantail male and eventually they paired up...mated...and my saxon male turned out to be a female..and laid two eggs!!!!!!..........now is that possible that all those tym these two were lesbian?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, it happens all the time. four eggs in a nest means 2 hens layed them there...lol..


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

but they mated...i saw with my own eyes..i ve one photo of their mating..how do they mate if they both are female.....??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

They go through the motions of mating. cock birds will pair up as well.. no biggie unless you want fertile eggs to hatch. This is not unusual.


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks for ur information...im new in this hobby....thats y asking...but 
i still have one problem...the brown one is now paired with this male indian fantail....i wonder hows the chicks gonna look like?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I guess you will find out if the eggs are fertile and you let them hatch them.


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

do u think this cross breeding is a good idea..?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

shakilfc009 said:


> do u think this cross breeding is a good idea..?


no, not really. If you are not happy with the mix probably no one else will be either and then you won't beable to find a home for them and then you will have to feed them for as long as they live..and then they (the babies) will want mates of their own oneday then who are you going to pair up with them? I say if you do not have a clear reason why to mix them then don't..use the pair for foster parents for some purebreds you do want babies from. JMO


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

actually i did not want them to be pair...rather i bought a new fantail hen for my cock fantail...but i dont know how they themselves paired up?...but now im curious about the chicks.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, hens will pair up and lay 4 eggs. Cock pairing up is not so common but hens will do it quite often.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

shakilfc009 said:


> actually i did not want them to be pair...rather i bought a new fantail hen for my cock fantail...but i dont know how they themselves paired up?...but now im curious about the chicks.


If you have a mixed loft then they will pair with whoever they want too, not who you want them to pair with. I guess they do not know what breed they are. but interestingly enough, I have two mixed birds of the same parentage, raised seperate, one hand raised the other not..and my hand raised one was put in the loft later when he was ready, The other was moved there for being a bully in the fancy bird loft they were put in a different times. they are in a loft with homer pigeons with these being the only mixbreeds in the hole loft of homers.. when they matured these two paired up.. what are the chances of that!?...lol.. guess I got lucky.  side note.. no I will not be breeding these two sister/brother mixes.


----------



## david scarboro (Aug 19, 2012)

It happens all the time. I have a pair of Old Dutch Turbits that were sod to me as a pair. Both turned out to be cocks. Interestingly enough, they are sitting on a pair of Fantail eggs. I will update when and if the eggs hatch...


----------

